# HDMI Dummy



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2021)

¿Alguien sabe como hacer un HDMI Dummy si es que es factible?

En su día hice unos VGA Dummy con tres resistencias de 75 Ohm que hacían creer a la tarjeta gráfica que tenían un monitor enchufado.

Me casi contesto yo solo: Me imagino que hacer un HDMI dummy debe de ser "inviable", que hará falta un dispositivo digital que se identifique como monitor... ¿o no?
Si, si, los venden por una miseria pero es por hacerlo mas dificil, mas caro y que funcione peor, que es lo que me motiva cada día. Si lo compro hecho me aburro.

Si alguien se pregunta para qué sirve eso, pues para engañar al sistema y que funcione "normalmente" como si tuviera una pantalla que no está en realidad y acceder a ella ya sea via VNC o algo semejante sin usar el cable o tener un escritorio etendido en una tableta que se conecta por wifi y alguna frikería mas que me dejo.

Pongo la pregunta en interfaces y programación aunque no sé si es la correcta. En cierto modo es un interface.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 27, 2021

Pueees, no hay nada como preguntar y seguir buscando:








						Headless Ghost
					

Headless Ghost is a display emulator (dummy plug) that fits discreetly in to a HDMI socket.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Parece que con cuatro cosas y un eeprom se puede.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 27, 2021)

Un I2C necesitás para pasarle información de que resoluciones es apto.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2021)

Ya me  imagino que era algo así. ¿Es público el protocolo?
Si solo es poner un microcontrolador que por I2C se "anuncie" parece viable.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 27, 2021)

Creo recordar que con una EEPROM se hacía y además necesitás un pull-up a la línea de hotplug.









						Deteccion de conexion en caliente, DDC y EDID
					

Información y resolución de problemas para la detección de conexión en caliente (HDP), el canal de datos de pantalla (DDC) y los datos de identificación de pantalla extendida (EDID).




					www.datapro.net
				




Yo trabajé con DVI, que es un tanto parecido, pero recuerdo no haber usado esas líneas de I2C, directamente lo conectaba a un conversor de video. Esas líneas eran opcional para pasarle la información mediante una EEPROM. Supongo que en tu caso, al no usar un conversor (o algo similar) si deberías usarlo, para forzar las posibles resoluciones.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2021)

En teoría DVI y HDMI son lo mismo, solo cambia la forma mecánica del conector y que no lleva audio el DVI. Se supone que los adaptadores son pasivos.
Gracias por la info, lo miraré y lo mismo le lío a ello.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 27, 2021)

Si, fijate en esto:






						Extended Display Identification Data - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Ahora recuerdo que la EEPROM iba conectado al conversor de video y el se encargaba de ese protocolo. El que usé era el ADV7842.


----------



## analogico (Ene 27, 2021)

los datos los copia de otra pantalla usando linux






						Emulating HDMI connection | danman's blog
					






					blog.danman.eu


----------



## Scooter (Ene 27, 2021)

Voy a ver si encuentro conectores DIY por algún lado


Voy a hacer un troyano que se instale al conectar un monitor... no uséis mas los monitores.


----------



## zagoaristides (Abr 8, 2021)

Alguien logró hacerlo?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2021)

Pues no. Como tantas otras ideas locas que tengo lo dejé paraas adelante y no he encontrado el momento de ponerme


----------

